# glitch in the home page of the forum



## Aiseant (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all,

In the home page of the forum, I noticed a message displayed at the top of the page :

'); 		var sidebar_align = 'right'; 		var content_container_margin = parseInt('290px'); 		var sidebar_width = parseInt('270px'); 	//-->

It seems to me that someone made a small mistake commenting the home page codesource 


BR
Aiseant


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't see the message - running Firefox 18.0 on Windows 7.

What are you running?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't see it with IE9 on Windows 7.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2013)

According to vB, it's a bug in old versions of Firefox.


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 12, 2013)

Seems legit, as it happened on pc at work (yeah yeah, I know I shouldn't, bouuuuh, yada yada) which has a rather old firefox version


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2013)

:chuckles:  Nothing to do with the thread per se but I just noticed your signature *Aiseant* :lol:.  Quite so :nods:.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 12, 2013)

Reminds me of a t-shirt the barkeep at Senor Frogs on Cozumel was wearing.

View attachment $tn_DSC_0447.jpg


----------

